# What is Mac Pro.spx file?



## Platypusdive (Jan 30, 2016)

Christmaseve this file (among others..) was loadad up tom my Mac and I didn´t do it...
I scanned it on VirusTotal and got a lot of information but I don´t know what it means. Is it a rootkit of some sort? What´s going on? I have a lot of strangeness going on in my computer and bit by bit trying to uncover it but I´m not very skilled. I´m really a digital infant
When I´m trying to upload the report from VirusTotal it´s not working, probably because the report is too long. it´s 109 pages! I copyed some of the initial information from the report and hope that some light will show anyhow. Please help..


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Normally .spx files are Speex audio files.

What do you mean by "loaded up to my Mac"?
You think they were remotely uploaded from he Internet to your computer?
What folder were these files found in?


----------



## Platypusdive (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello Headrush,
Yes, I think so. I have allready got confirmed that other systemfiles have been uploaded before and a lot of files changes, are opened and so on and it´s not me. It would take to long to tell you about it all but about this file I can tell you that I found it placed (hidden) with my documents in a folder called logging (that one is also hidden) I saw them when i used Disc Map and asked to reveale hidden files. From the report from Virus Total it looks like a complete operating system. Also, when I search my Mac for .gz files this one turns up along with some other strange files. They can´t be opened without File Spy or some other app. I can look closer with Disc map to give more details about files in that compartment if it helps. This is just one of many strange angles of this puzzle but I need to start somewere  I´m most thankful for any clues.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

If your system has been compromised like you think, I would suggest a complete clean install and than restore non-system files from a backup. This includes choosing a new password. Selectively deleting foreign files likely doesn't address the real problem and I would be extremely concerned if and what applications allowed outside access into my computer.

By chance have you ever used an app to allow someone remote access to your computer?


----------



## Platypusdive (Jan 30, 2016)

Thankyou for kind advise. The problem is, I know this sounds unlikly, but that's how it is; all av my devices is compromised in some ways. My phone has been configurated, witch shows in my systemlogs and is connected to my LAN without me ever connected the the new one there,there are several unknown devices on my LAN, a guestnetwork is activated and I had a freind checking the signals from networks on my LAN and there were still another one giving signals from a fare. Also there are a lot of root-entry files in my documents so it's hard to know if I can restore a backup even if I exclude the systemfiles. My Airport is also alterd and from my systeminformation I can see several processess from other users. Also, there are also several plugins to all my social media so if I don't go completly incognito on internet I'm afraid that someone just walks right in from my accounts. To answer your quastion, no I have not used an app allowing someone access. The only time that has been the case has been with applecare when there has been a problem. For example, when I were to update to El Capitane, it didn't work. It showed up that not one of the updates of the system had worked, even if I know that I did update to both Yosemite and the one before. I was still on Mountin lion. From my little private forensic analysis, I understand that there has been files intalled since 2008, thats not mine. For example, a lot of unixfiles, and Mac files were installed when I was still on windows. Also, my duoghters windows device has a lot of unixfiles (and I don't mean a few..) and also responded to a server, like mine. I want to understand why and hopefully who is doing this with such persistence. So far, nothing has been destroyed or stolen execpt for a document that has been overwritten. I want to know before I deside who to act. Otherwise, the mystery would never leave my mind. Thank you for adressing my problem.


----------

